# Sailing w/ a Toddler?



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm hoping there are some sailors among you. We're hoping to start sailing again and taking DS for an overnight trip.

He's going to be 16months and we've got a 30' boat.

Anyone have any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My sister in law works for the park service. She said there are always info pieces in the bulletins about children falling off boats and drowning. She told us this when there was the discussion of extended family renting a houseboat for a few days. We had the only toddler (only kid less than 16, actually) and based on the articles she read, she was adamant against doing it. Naturally, we seconded her.

My husband wants to spend significant amount of time sailing with our little one(s,) but it won't be until they are way older.

Last father's day we took our (then) 18 month old canoeing. Toddler and I sat in the middle with husband in back and 18 year old in front. I had my hands on the little one the whole time. Once he warmed up to the boat, it was hard to contain his excitement. We only paddled across a small lake and back. That was plenty for me. It would only take one moment's lapse of attention for a toddler (or young child) to die.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Ummm...Well...thank you???

While there are risks in absolutely everything we do and I appreciate your comments, I'm wondering if you've ever been on a sailboat. They can be quite spacious and if you are versed in safe boating - which we are - can be a very safe and pleasant outing. Since we have yet to sail with the LO, we're hoping to get advice from sailors about tips for having them on board.

I have to say, however, that I am confused about your adamant stance against boating while still taking your LO out in a canoe! Canoes are FAR less stable and much more precarious for toddlers than a sail boat. Ours is basically a camper on water - you can walk around, prepare meals, sit, lie down, shower, sleep 6 people....









But, thanks for your concern.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi MiMiB,

I am glad I stumbled on your post (I am past the toddler years, so normally I browse childhood forum)

Anyhow as the user name suggests, I have a boatbaby... we have lived on our sailboat since DS was born (he is almost 4 now and we have been aboard full time for 10 years total)

The thing about sailing with a little one that age is that with one person on kid duty and one person on boat duty --- it will be single handing for the person who is on boat duty. If that person isn't used to singlehanding -- then bring an extra helping hand aboard. That way the extra person can either help with the boat or with your little one when you are dropping anchor and so on. On a 30 footer it should be pretty manageable. If you can't bring that extra person, a short harness may help you out that you can hitch in the cockpit when two sets of hands are needed.

Make sure you little one gets some time in the life jacket BEFORE you head out. That way you don't have the stress of a tantrum when you are trying to cast off. Every kid is different. At that age my DS HATED the life jacket, so our trips were short. Now wearing one and sailing is second nature for him, so we're branching out this season.

Also it is very difficult to nurse with your babe in a life jacket, so bear that in mind. If you kiddo is still nursing, and he gets a little queasy, he'll want to nurse a lot while underway (another good reason for that extra helping hand).
Of course, lots of snacks, water, sunscreen, some toys, and anything he needs for bed time routine like a blankie and so on.

As for danger, well I have heard of kids falling down stairs and out 2nd story windows at houses and dying, so I would never bring my kid in a house.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I've taken my dd sailing on my Uncle's boat when she was 2 1/2. The first night we spent on the boat we were just docked, and I think that helped her feel more comfortable. She was able to run around and explore the boat a little without the movement.

She's always loved her lifejacket (she'll wear it around the house), so that wasn't a problem for us. However, during both sailing and canoeing with her, we've had to do very short trips, because she just didn't like it much. It scared her, I think. So you may want to plan a short trip and she how your lo likes being on boats.

We'll be trying again this summer with another short trip.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MimiB* 
I have to say, however, that I am confused about your adamant stance against boating while still taking your LO out in a canoe! Canoes are FAR less stable and much more precarious for toddlers than a sail boat. Ours is basically a camper on water - you can walk around, prepare meals, sit, lie down, shower, sleep 6 people....









I think the difference is that in the canoe I had my hands on him at all times. In the sailboat (my BIL's is 52 feet long) you can get distracted. To me it's like having a swimming pool without a fence or stairs without a gate. You think your husband is watching the little ones, your husband thinks you're watching them and guess what, they just went over the edge.

I also think there's a difference between a short 1 or 2 hour trip where you are on kid duty and can give your complete attention for that amount of time and an overnight when job sharing can get confused. What happens if kid gets up in the middle of the night? What happens if you take your life jackets off for dinner and someone gets distracted and he wanders up to the deck?

We all have our comfort level and sailing is great fun, but to me more than a very short trip is just not worth it. A few months back a family went to the Grand Canyon. Witnesses heard them sharply telling their 4 year old to stay by them and not go near the edge. She was 4 and being independent. How very sad. I'd already decided we wouldn't be going to the Grand Canyon until he was older. This reconfirmed my thoughts. And we live in AZ.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We kayaked a lot with dd last summer, when she was 14-16 mo. It was wonderful, and she loved it. She is BEGGING to use the "blue boat!" now, but it hasn't really been warm enough yet.

Anyway... I see no reason not to take a cooperative toddler on a boat with adults who will watch him/her like a hawk. Is there anywhere on the boat that can be sectioned off to keep the toddler away from the edge?


----------



## salento (Apr 15, 2008)

This is an interesting discussion! I don't have a sailboat or access to one but I have often wondered about bringing up a baby on a houseboat and I am interested in what boundaries people find appropriate for their LOs.

My instinct is that if you want to go on the sailboat then you should do that and take your LO too. The younger you introduce him to boats the better he will adapt and learn about them.

I guess it depends on how you have brought up LO in terms of danger. We have tried to follow the Continuum Concept idea that your child takes responsibility for his own safety (within limits). Children brought up in this way seem better equipped to deal with new, dangerous situations than ones who have always been protected.

I think it's a good idea that someone had that one person is always on baby duty. I don't think you'll forget about him, I'm sure you will be on 'high alert' inside yourself, watching out. Yes, you could all have an accident and drown. But we can't protect ourselves from danger, cars are pretty dangerous too.

Bon voyage!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I am sure you know your toddler best, too! My DD could have gone sailing, overnight, at 18 months. We spend a lot of time in kayaks and small daysailers and have since she was about a year old. Obviously, you will have to be on guard and careful with him.

I've heard the catamaran style sail boats (3 hulled) are better for long trips with kids, and I know I've seen netting that you can install around the boat. Here's a good link about sailing with children that has info on harnesses and safety netting. And a cute picture of some little nudies on the boat!

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruisi...ing-boats.html


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

p.s. click my siggy link that says AHOY...
That was about a month after DS's 2nd birthday.

And this is what the fun dockside looks like
http://zachaboard.blogspot.com/2007/...nzie-sept.html


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi MimiB - we have another boatbaby. Maia lived aboard our 30' sailboat until she was 15 mos, then we had a 24' weekender and now we have a 40' cat.

When she was really small we used her carseat and strapped her in when we needed both of us for something. As she got bigger we relied on netting - Netting is great and will give you a bit of peace of mind and it is pretty inexpensive to install. I also made her a little harness to go under her lifejacket and used a tether in rougher weather. We also had a goodie bag of cool activities and treats to give her for moments when we were docking and anchoring.

She has fallen in on two occasions and her lifejacket did the job quite nicely. It also reassured us that it's not that big a deal for her to tumble overboard - she got a bit wet and surprised but no harm came from it.

Just make sure you have a good lifejacket that is comfortable and has a crotch strap that you use - one risk is when you fish them out of the water they can slip out of the lifejacket.

Mostly we just have fun. She's six now and spends her days on the boat fishing drawing. Other fun boat activities are bubble blowing and playing pirates







Our daughter loves being on the water and is very aware and respectful of it


----------



## hergrace (Oct 9, 2003)

I grew up sailing. My parents had taken me for overnight trips from England to France on a 24-footer many times before I was walking and it just continued as I grew older. I don't know what they did about sleeping arrangements on board, but I do know that I ALWAYS wore a life jacket with a safety harness attached to the rail.

My kids haven't been sailing much, and the little ones not at all. When we did first take the eldest out, he needed to get used to the life jacket and the motion of the boat and it took a few trips to be able to be out for any length of time. We had him wear the life jacket on dry land when we went to visit boats at the Marina so he could get used to the life jacket before we were actually sailing. We definitely had one grown-up fully attending to him and not helping out with boat handling. It was fun, but extra busy.


----------



## MimiB (Jul 30, 2006)

Great to hear some suggestions coming in.

Can you say a little more about securing them when both of us need to do a few things? I'm mostly trying to figure out what to do with him when we're pulling out, docking, or anchoring. Our car seat won't fit and I still have to see if his small swing chair might do the trick but a couple of you mentioned tethering them. How? To what?

Thanks!


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

We took our son sailing around that age. Basically we didn't let him climb up on the seats outside. I would hold him if he wanted to see higher. Also our sling was really handy. He could see everything but didn't have the possibility of falling over. He also loved playing around in the cabin since there were lots of new things fo him to explore.
Of course he ALWAYS wore a life jacket even though he'd hate it at first.
My husband is a really good sailor so he never needed me to help with anything boat wise. If someone were steering though that might be a good time to sling your son.


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

If it's possible, I would take someone extra with you on your first sail and just go for a couple of hours so you can keep it easy and fun and show your son how it works.

For a harness we used something like this: http://dan.pfeiffer.net/boat/harness.htm
We had a pad eye in the middle of the cockpit and adjusted the tether so she could be up on the seats, but not onto the deck. If your child isn't a good climber, make it even shorter, so he can stand and play on the sole, but not get up on the seats. Maia was pretty fascinated when we entered and left the dock and I found something like a popsicle - which she rarely got, but that needed significant attention, kept her busy until we were clear of the dock or finished anchoring. Another friend used this opportunity to introduce chocolate to her daughter - but I drew the line









Honestly though, I found a few toys scattered in the cockpit, gave us the time we needed to get things done. If you're really rusty - I would take a dry run without the bub, or as I said, with extra crew.

This isn't exactly on topic - but is an essay I wrote when frustrated with people telling how dangerous sailing is: http://www.dianeselkirk.com/PDFs/Goi...ising_rev2.pdf


----------



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

We've done weekends on the sailboat when our son was one to one and a half. Its pretty hard since sailing really requires two people. I found it really hard to control the sails while holding my son and on our sailboat there isn't a very safe place to put him down. He's very active and the walls are pretty short so he didn't like having to be held the entire time.

We put a pack-n-play in the cabin and left him in it for a few mins at a time when I was needed to help on deck but he HATED that. Honestly it wasn't much fun until we docked.

Sorry!


----------

